

API Rate Limit Kung-Fu: How API Providers should set rate limits - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/07/api-rate-limit-kung-fu-the-server-side/

======
jarito
There is a cool project that my company (Rackspace) has opened sourced called
Repose. It is a proxy for ReST APIs that, among other things, supports rate
limiting in a clustered environment. It's still pretty new, but we use it
internally and might be useful for people writing APIs. You can find it on
github:

<https://github.com/rackspace/repose>

